# Work Permit timeframe?



## Mdperry (Jan 3, 2021)

I have an employer in France that is currently applying for a work permit for me. Does anyone know how long that process takes once they submit their application? I have plane tickets to fly to France in 8 weeks. I am very worried that won't be enough time for the French government to issue the work permit and for me to then apply for and receive my visa.

Has anyone been through this process? How long did it take for you?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with many things, "it depends." Depending on the type of job and the status of the employer-to-be, they may (or may not) have to prove to the Labor Ministry that they have attempted to find someone with similar qualifications already in France with work privileges or in Europe and available to work in France. This sometimes involves them having to post the job for some minimum period of time with the Pole Emploi (the unemployment office in France) to show that they have gotten no response. If they have already done this, things will go quicker. If they have hired other folks from outside the EU and know the process, it can go fairly quickly. If you're a "first" for hiring from overseas, it could take a while.


----------



## Mdperry (Jan 3, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> As with many things, "it depends." Depending on the type of job and the status of the employer-to-be, they may (or may not) have to prove to the Labor Ministry that they have attempted to find someone with similar qualifications already in France with work privileges or in Europe and available to work in France. This sometimes involves them having to post the job for some minimum period of time with the Pole Emploi (the unemployment office in France) to show that they have gotten no response. If they have already done this, things will go quicker. If they have hired other folks from outside the EU and know the process, it can go fairly quickly. If you're a "first" for hiring from overseas, it could take a while.


Thank you. I should have mentioned they have already posted on Pole Emploi for the three week minimum period. It is a small family company however so I am definitely the "first" overseas hire.


----------

